# Script depuis un éditeur



## AISAO (15 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

_Je me rends compte qu'il y une section plus approprié, je reposte donc ici. Le précédent message (Dévellopement Mac) peut être supprimé._

Je résume rapidement la situation : 

Pour un logiciel d'analyse par éléments finis, il faut que je j'écrive le code dans un éditeur (ex : Atom, Sublime text), et ensuite le compiler en passant par le terminal. Pour ceux que ça intéresse il s'agit de Cast3M.
C'est assez répétitif comme démarche et j'aimerais automatiser tout ça à l'aide d'un script.

Je voulais donc savoir si les démarches suivantes depuis Atom/SublimeT étaient possibles : 

- Lancer le script à l'aide d'un raccourci clavier
- Copier automatiquement le chemin d'accès et le nom du fichier en cours ( celui ouvert sur l'éditeur de texte)


Pour le moment j'ai un petit script qui fonctionne , mais il faut que je localise moi même le chemin d'accès ainsi que le fichier

Je le met ici pour que vous puissiez jeter un oeil et si vous avez des idées pour le rendre plus pratique.
Code (Text):


tell application "Finder"
    set leChemin to choose folder
    set a to leChemin
    set p to POSIX path of a


    set lefichier to name of (POSIX file p as alias)

end tell

tell application "Terminal"
    activate
end tell
tell application "System Events" to keystroke "cd " & p
tell application "System Events" to key code {36}
tell application "System Events" to keystroke "castem16 " & lefichier & ".dgibi"
tell application "System Events" to key code {36}



Merci !

Arthus


----------

